# Can't update to iOS 4.2



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I have iPod touch 4G 32GB. I can't update it to the iOS 4.2. I have a Dell Dimension 4600 running Windows XP Home, SP3. iTunes is updated to the latest version (10.2 I think). I can start the update and will download about half of the update, and then iTunes will display "processing file" and then it will display a dialog box that says "The update failed because the network connection timed out. Error=3259". I have a direct connection to my Belkin router by Ethernet. I had iTunes run a diagnostic and everything checked out except that it couldn't confirm a secure connection to the iTunes store even though I have had no problems downloading updates for my apps.


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

This is the iTunes Diagnostic report. 

http://db.tt/R9FKEIb


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What firewall do you have installed?

Uninstall iTunes then go and download a fresh version from here:

Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

guysmiley said:


> Hey guys, I have iPod touch 4G 32GB. I can't update it to the iOS 4.2. I have a Dell Dimension 4600 running Windows XP Home, SP3. iTunes is updated to the latest version (10.2 I think). I can start the update and will download about half of the update, and then iTunes will display "processing file" and then it will display a dialog box that says "The update failed because the network connection timed out. Error=3259". I have a direct connection to my Belkin router by Ethernet. I had iTunes run a diagnostic and everything checked out except that it couldn't confirm a secure connection to the iTunes store even though I have had no problems downloading updates for my apps.


I had the same issue on my 64Gb, DON'T choose download & update, just choose download. Then update it when you have the update.

I ended up downloading the update about 3 times before I tried this (as it deletes the update after the error), worked straight away after that


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

I have tried both recommendations and neither of them has worked. I just have the standard windows firewall and iTunes has access to the necessary ports


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Please post a screen shot of the error message:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f36/how-to-post-a-screenshot-212900.html


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

Here is the requested screen shot:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try the steps here:

Update and restore alert messages on iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

Didn't work.


----------



## leenaRay (Mar 3, 2011)

is ur set factory unlocked


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

leenaRay said:


> is ur set factory unlocked


I don't understand your question.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Has the iPod been jail broken? or had any other modifications done to it?

Also try and reboot the iPod, hold down the sleep button and the home button you will get a screen to say Power off slide the toolbar. Wait a few minutes then turn it back on. Try and update now


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

No, the iPod has never been jail broken or had any modifications to any software/firmware. 

I usually turn off my iPod at least once day and it stays off for anywhere from an hour to 9 hours while I'm at work. Even with apple releasing the iOS 4.3, it still won't update. I don't think it's my iPod i'm pretty sure it's my computer.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry when you say off do you mean you rebooted it? Like in the instructions in my previous post?


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

No, but I have already tried that as they recommended on the Apple website.


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man iTunes sucks, its amazing they can built such a great devices and iOS but when it comes to iTunes its terrible.

I've just had the same issue as you mate, my previous "fix" of just downloading the update and then updating it when I got it didn't work either.

Turns out it was firewall/anti-virus/spyware related. I turned off everything on ESET until the update completed and it worked first time.

So if you have any other AV/Firewall/Spyware software turn it off until you get 4.3 installed


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, I officially hate iTunes. Every three weeks or so, iTunes glitches on my computer and says that it's missing necessary files and won't start up, so I end up uninstalling and reinstalling EVERYTHING ( apple mobile support, bonjour, QuickTime, etc). To be honest, I'm about ready to just sell my iPod and buy a laptop.


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well rubbish software aside I would say that something is blocking the update, so check your anti-virus etc and temporarily disable them.


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

From what I've read, I don't even want to deal with the update (iOS 4.3). I've hear about some serious glitches with it.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The only thing I have been able to find is to disable your security programs.


----------

